# Amplificador OCL 40W que no quiere funcionar.



## jhonvas3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Escogí éste diseño de un amplificador ocl de 40W y lo monté en protoboard y he reemplazado varios componentes y uno de ellos un transistor pnp 2N5884 de potencia se quema y creo que es por lo que no es original , o sea de los baratos , es que no encontré mas y aquí dejo el circuito.
   La info que tengo del ampli, es que es un amplificador OCL de 40Watts con transistores 2N3055 y MJ2955 y se alimenta con +35V y -35V  y 2 Amperes , la carga que muestra el circuito es 8 ohmios.
  Éstos son los elementos que he reemplazado por no encontrar los correspondientes:
  Q1  9632 por KSP2222A
  Q2  9632 por KSP2222A

  Q3   MPSA06 por MPSA42
  Q4   9632        por CPN2222A
  Q5   MPSA56 por 2N5400
  Q6   MPSA06 por KSP42
  Q7   MPSA56 por 2N5400
  Q8   MPSA56 por 2N5400
  Q9   MPSA06 por KSP42
  Q10 MJ2955   por 2N5884
  Q11 2N3055   por 2N3771

  Entonces todos los MPSA56 los cambié por 2N5400 que son PNP y los MPSA06 por (KSP42 Y MPSA42 que son NPN e imagino tienen las mismas características eléctricas.)
  Todos los resistores los puse de igual valor al mostrado en el circuito y pues el problema con el transistor no original que se quema no se si pueda ser por alguna R de bajo valor o bueno la verdad no se  y quisiera que me dieran ayuda o que les parece aunque lo mejor creo sería conseguir el original y ademas cómo hacer y estar seguro de no tener problema con cargas de 4 Ohms , o sea que correcciones hacer o cambiar.

  Lo quiero terminar porque la verdad quiero hacer las 2 etapas ,  cuando lo tuve funcionado se escuchaba con una muy buena calidad de sonido con 4 y 8 Ohms pero con una tensión de +22 0 -22 menor a la indicada que es +35 0 -35. Con ésta última se quemó el 2N5884 en 4 Ohms y cuando lo cambié también se quemó pero en 8 Ohms. Dejo la imagen del circuito y el montaje de la proto para que lo vean. A ver que les parece , los colectores y todo lo monte aislado del disipador.

El transistor 2n3771 que se ve en la imagen esta viejito pero funciona correcto pues tengo 3 de éstos y de hecho éste es el mas feo jeje , con transistores de potencia 2n3055 con mj2955 funciona  diría que muy bien , los transistores pequeños son los que reemplacé y las r que muestra el circuito.
Suena duro , le he puesto hasta 2 parlantes de 8 en paralelo a la salida y no se ha quemado , también calienta bueno sonando a toda por muuuuuucho rato.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 18, 2010)

a disfrutarlo entonces


----------

